# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΥΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟ!!!!!

## Aerozol

Υποφέρω από το ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα της ημικρανίας, την οπτική αύρα (το ζιγκ ζαγκ στα χρώματα του ουράνιου τόξου, τη φωταψία κλπ), διαρκεί κανά 20 λεπτο με μισάωρο, δεν εξελίσσεται σε πονοκέφαλο , απλά μετά νοιώθω εξάντληση. Το παθαίνω το τελευταίο 6 μηνο. Το παθα εχθές, μετά από 15 μέρες...Είναι πολύ τρομακτικό!!! Άλλος κανείς με αυτό το πράμα? Πως το αντιμετωπίζετε? Ο γιατρός μου μίλησε για μία ιδιότυπη ημικρανία, η οποία είναι δυνητικά επικίνδυνη, αν συνοδεύεται και με πονοκέφαλο, για μικρά ισχαιμικά. Προς το παρόν δε μου έδωσε αγωγή... Μία γνώμη θα με βοηθούσε!!!!

----------


## pavlosla

εγω εκοψα σοκολατες φυσικο χυμο γενικα redbull και τετοια και μου φυγαν η ημικρανιες
ειχα παει σε νευρολογο και το ειχα κοιταξει πριν 10 χρονια.... μπωρει και σενα να ειναι λογο διατροφης

----------


## Aerozol

Ναι...Μπορεί γι τρώω χάλια γενικά. Τι να πω.

----------


## Katerina2015

εγω εφαγα σοκολατα σημερα και με διαλησε η μερια μερια του κεφαλιου

----------


## krinoula

Τωρα το δα εγω αυτο το παθαινα χωρις πονοκεφαλο!ειχα τρελαθει λεω πωωω τι επαθα.Αντομετωπιζα μια δυσκολη περιοδο στη ζωη μου κ ουτε που κοιμομουν.εκεινο το διαστημα πηρα βαλεριανα κ αρχισα να ξεκουραζομαι.Απλα εκανε κανα εξαμηνο να εξαφανιστει δηλαδη μπορει μετα απο 3 μηνες να χα περασει λιγο αγχος κ τσουπ το παθαινα την τελευταια φορα δεν εδωσα καμια σημασια ετσι οπως ηρθε απλα εφυγε!!!!Το παθαινα στο κιτρινο φως κ στην τηλεοραση με κλειστο φως!!θυμαμαι οταν το παθαινα στο κιτρινο φως πηγαινα σε δωματιο που χε λευκο κ εφευγε κατευθειαν.ο νευρολογος μου το πε ημικρανιακο οσοδυναμο καπως ετσι κ ηταν καθαρα θεμα αγχους και κοπωσης!

----------


## Fleur

αυτό μου συμβαίνει μετά από κριση άγχους πρωτη φορά το 2010, δεν το ηξερα οτι ειχα αγχος τοτε. το περασα ετσι χωρις να του δωσω σημασια...μου κρατησε κανενα μηνα. με ξαναπιασε το 2015 αφου πια ειχα διαγνωστει με αγχωδη διαταραχη και αρρωστοφοβια. τοτε ετυχε να εχω κοψει και τα λαντοζ που επαιρνα - κανενα διμηνο- αρα ειχαν επανελθει ολα...πανικοβληθηκα γιατι ουτε και εμενα μου εκανε πονοκεφαλους μετα...και ειχε σχεδον αρχισει να με πιανει μερα παρα μερα..εκανα μεχρι και μαγνητικη...μετα αρχισα τα εφεξορ και εξαφανιστηκαν σταδιακα. με επιασε σε φαση πιεσης φετος μια φορα...ειναι τρομερα τα παιχνιδια του αγχους με τον εγκεφαλο μας..

----------


## sportbilly

Ναι έχω χρόνια περίπου 16 χρόνια τακτικά ημικρανία με αύρα, δηλαδή ξεκινά με οπτικά συμπτώματα από το μάτι σαν να αναβοσβήνουν φωτάκια μπροστά μου φωταψίες και ουσιαστικά δεν βλέπω από το μάτι. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι από το ένα μάτι άλλα ουσιαστικά είναι και από τα δύο. Αυτό με το μάτι κρατά μισή ώρα περίπου, μετά εξαφανίζεται, μετά αρχίζει πονοκέφαλος έντονος από τη μια πλευρά του κεφαλιού και συνοδεύεται από δυσαρθρία λόγου να μην μπορώ να βρώ τις λέξεις και στο τέλος μετά από μιαμιση ώρα κλείνει με μούδιασμαστο στόμα και τα χέρια. Τα παραπάνω μοιάζουν με συμπτώματα εγκεφαλικού ενώ δεν είναι, είναι καθαρά συμπτώματα ημικρανίας με αύρα. Σε δυο ώρες συνήθως περνάνε τα συμπτώματα με μάτι, μούδιασμα και δυσαρθρία και μένει πόνο ο πονοκέφαλος. Αυτό το παθαίνω μια φορά το μήνα ή μια φορά στο τρίμηνο αν είμαι τυχερός. Παλιά σε περιόδο έντονο άγχους το πάθαινα μια φορά τη βδομάδα! Θεραπεία μόνιμη δεν υπάρχει παρά μόνο με το που αντιληφθώ το σύμπτωμα με το μάτι έτσι μου αρχίζει παίρνω μια αναβράζουσα ασπιρίνη και ένα mesulid. Τα δυο αυτά παυσίπονα κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι με πιάνουν καλύτερα και τα συμπτώματα τα περνώ πιο ήπια, αλλά θέλει αμέσως στο πρώτο σύμπτωμα να μην χαθεί χρόνος. Μετά μένει για κάποιες ώρες ένας ήπιος πονοκέφαλος σαν βαρύ κεφάλι. Είναι πολύ άσχημο το όλο σκηνικό και μόνο αυτός που το έχει πάθει μπορεί να καταλάβει πόσο δύσκολα περνά και πώς το υπομένει. Αν σε βρει στο σπίτι έχει καλώς, αλλά στη δουλειά ή στο δρόμο ή αλλού τότε τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα. Έχω κάνει μαγνητική εγκεφάλου γιατί το παθαίνω συχνά αυτό ημικρανία με οπτική αύρα και ήτανε καθαρές. Οπωσδήποτε όσοι το παθαίνουμε έχουμε μια παραπάνω πιθανότητα για εγκεφαλικό, αλλά είναι πολύ σχετικό και από διάφορους άλλους παράγοντες. Βασικά η κύρια αιτία είναι η κληρονομικότητα έχει η μαμά μου, το άγχος και το στρές οπωσδήποτε, η αλλαγή του καιρού με υγρασία, κόπωση και ναι οι σοκολάτες που μου αρέσουν πολύ.

----------


## ΝΤΙΑΝΑ

Έχω αντιμετωπίσει 2 φορές στη ζωή μου αυτό που περιγράφει η/ο θεματοθέτης. Η πρώτη ήταν πριν 4 χρόνια, εντελώς αιφνίδια. Κράτησε 20 λεπτά περίπου, αφού είχα καθίσει επί ώρα στον υπολογιστή σε μαύρο φόντο με λευκά γράμματα. Ήταν ο,τι πιο τρομακτικό έχω βιώσει. Καθότι νοσοφοβική, ήμουν πεπεισμένη ότι είχα όγκο εγκεφάλου, στην καλύτερη ΣΚΠ. Πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο,με εξέτασε εξονυχιστικά και μου έκανε εξέταση οπτικών πεδίων. Όλα ήταν καλά, το απέδωσε σε αύρα και με καθησύχασε πλήρως.
Δύο χρόνια αργότερα, και ενώ περνούσα μία φάση άγχους που πήγαινε να βγει πάλι σε νοσοφοβία, το έπαθα ξανά. Ήταν μία βροχερή μέρα που η κυκλοφορία στην πόλη είχε παραλύσει και έτρεχα μες στο άγχος να φτάσω σπίτι για να φύγω στη συνέχεια για μία δουλειά. Μόλις μπήκα στο σπίτι, το έπαθα.
Τρόμαξα πολύ και πάλι. Σε 20 λεπτά πέρασε, αλλά έτρεξα στα επείγοντα, όπου ο οφθαλμίατρος με καθησύχασε, όπως ο πρώτος. Όμως η ιδέα μου είχε μπει για τα καλά. Έκανα μαγνητική, πήγα σε νευρολόγο, ευτυχώς όλα ήταν καλά. Η διάγνωση του νευρολόγου ήταν οφθαλμική ημικρανία. Πρόκειται για μια μορφή ημικρανίας χωρίς πονοκέφαλο, που οφείλεται σε αγγειοσπασμό του ματιού.
Όσο και αν έχω πλέον στα χέρια μου τη διάγνωση, τρέμω για τη στιγμή που μπορεί να μου ξανασυμβεί. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έχω την ψυχραιμία να μην το αποδώσω σε κάτι πολύ σοβαρό νευρολογικό.
Ειδικά τις τελευταίες μέρες, που το άγχος υγείας έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, σκέφτομαι έντονα το σύμπτωμα αυτό, και φοβάμαι πως αργά ή γρήγορα θα το ξαναπροκαλέσω.
Έτσι είναι όμως η ζωή με τη νοσοφοβία. Μεταφέρω την εμπειρία μου, για να αναδείξω το εύρος των συμπτωμάτων που μπορεί να έχουν ως αφετηρία το άγχος, όμως βιώνονται εντελώς σωματικά.

----------

